# A380



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Im going up in one of the giant A380's next week, should be an experience

sam


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sssammm said:


> Im going up in one of the giant A380's next week, should be an experience
> 
> sam


where will you park that then? h34r:


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

anywhere but in the sea


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sssammm said:


> anywhere but in the sea


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

cool. KL again Sam?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes, but the straight thru flights were all gone, so i had the chance to go on the A380 stopping at singapore,

ended up much cheaper and more luxurious

probably wont see much anyway, im gonna zonk on sleeping pills

might even have a couple of days in perth only a 5 hour trip from KL

sam


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Why not stop in SIN for a few days... great food and shopping etc? Cant say the same for Perth


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You lucky bugger... have a great trip


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Enjoy,

I hate flying and as soon as I see Airbus on the ticket I get the heebi jeebies till I'm back on the ground. 2 flights to KL is 2 to many, I got off at Singapore last year and got the bus to KL :lol: :lol:

B.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have a great trip.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

JonW said:


> Why not stop in SIN for a few days... great food and shopping etc? Cant say the same for Perth


Yeah, you can get a Sub in SingySing for around Â£12.00 - black or an extra Â£3.00 for a pepsi! :lol: h34r:


----------

